# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Moscow Immigration Centre???

## moscow_girl

Hello everyone! 
My boyfriend is from the UK and he wants to move to Russia to live and work. We've been looking online for detailed information on ways to do that but didn't find exactly what we wanted. Does anybody know where in Moscow you can find some kind of an Immigration Center where I would be able to ask all the questions and get my answers? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что ещё можно найти много информации на www.expat.ru

----------


## TATY

Marry him, it will be easier.

----------


## moscow_girl

Была я на этом expat.ru, но там все слишком запутано. 
So doesn't anybody know? Maybe at least a telephone number, if nobody knows the address? There must be a place like that. For example, where do you go to apply for the residence permit?

----------


## uk_guy

Marry him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would do dattt!!!

----------


## moscow_girl

Thanks for advice uk_guy and TATY!! I will surely pass on to him what you've said! LOL

----------


## uk_guy

Im always happy to help  ::   Im sure he will be very pleased when you tell him hehe!!!

----------


## moscow_girl

Well yeah he loves me very much so I'm sure he will be pleased hehe. He is a very special guy for me and all I want is just to be with him and make him happy.

----------


## Бармалей

> Well yeah he loves me very much so I'm sure he will be pleased hehe. He is a very special guy for me and all I want is just to be with him and make him happy.

 I think that somebody is playing with you. Look at the name of the person and look at the date they joined...  ::

----------


## JB

No such thing as an "immigration center" in moscow or anywhere else in Russia.  OVIR handles all immigration and visa.  The only way to live and work in Russia legally is work for a company in Russia that provides visa support and work permit or marry a Russian citizen and go through the 5 year nightmare of immigration. Working in Russia can be done illegally but you must buy an invitation, get the visa from your local Russian consulate then do a legal registration when you get here and work "under the table".  Language Link is a good company for doing it all legally. Not cheaply though. Check out their web site for info about jobs and internships.

----------

